# New to Transferring Photos from Mac to CD.. Help please!



## eliz (Jan 24, 2012)

I just finished editing some engagement photos for a friend and need to put them on CD for her. I have never done this before, so I was just wondering if someone could give me some info. I edited the pictures using Aperture on my MacBook. The last time I did photos for a friend, I tried to copy them to a 4GB flash drive but it could only hold 3-5 photos. Is there a way I can fit more pictures on CD? Which kind do I need to buy (I have 100 edited photos)? Is there a way I can make sure they all copy so she can print quality pictures out?


----------



## KenC (Jan 24, 2012)

A regular CD-R would be fine.  Put the blank CD in the computer and it will show up in Finder.  Drag the files you want onto the CD icon in Finder.  This shouldn't actually burn the CD, but just create a temporary list.  Then you can burn by clicking on an item in the Finder menus that says something like "burn items to CD" (sorry, not at my mac, but on a pc here at work).


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 25, 2012)

A CD-R is about 650 MB, if I recall correctly. If you only got 5 pix on one, they are huge pix!

You didn't burn the raw files, did you? If so, try another one with JPGs. Raw is not useful as an end product to a customer, and certainly not a good format for long term storage. 

If you really need more storage space, burn it on a DVD or even a flash drive. (the low capacity ones are pretty cheap these days!)


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Make sure you save the files in jpeg format with highest quality setting. Each file should not be more than 5M. You can comfortably fit 100 photos on a CD-R. I find the USB flash drive is the easier way to go though. Just copy and paste and you are done.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 25, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> Make sure you save the files in jpeg format with highest quality setting. Each file should not be more than 5M. You can comfortably fit 100 photos on a CD-R. I find the USB flash drive is the easier way to go though. Just copy and paste and you are done.



^^^^that


----------

